# الرافعات البرجية (الونش)---منقول



## sesem_m (23 أغسطس 2009)

*الرافعات البرجية (منقول)* 


*الرافعات البرجية*​



*




*​ 

*تعتبر من أكثر الأدوات الشائعة الاستخدام في المواقع الإنشائية الكبيرة، حيث يصل ارتفاعها عادةً إلى مئات الأقدام في الهواء ؛ كما بإمكانها أن تصل إلى الارتفاع المطلوب مهما كان بعده.*​ 
*تعمد الطواقم الإنشائية إلى استخدام الرافعات البرجية لإيصال الفولاذ والبيتون والأدوات الضخمة كمشاعل الإستيلين والمولدات بالإضافة إلى تشكيلة واسعة من مواد البناء الأُخرى. *​ 
*وعند النظر إلى إحدى هذه الرافعات فلا بد لك من أن تتساءل عن السبب في عدم ميلانها إلى الأسفل وعن كيفية قدرة الذراع الطويلة على حمل مثل هذه الأوزان بالإضافة إلى التساؤل عن كيفية عمل هذه الرافعات. *​ 
*إذ لا بد من وجود مادة معدة خصيصاً للقيام بهذه العمليات، الأمر الذي سنعمد إلى سنعمل على الإجابة عليه من خلال هذه المقالة بالإضافة إلى ذكر أمور تزيد عن هذه التساؤلات السابقة. *​ 

*أجزاء الرافعة البرجية: *​ 
*تتألف كل الرافعات البرجية من نفس الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية: *​ 
** القاعدة الرئيسية التي يتم تركيبها على أرضية بيتونية تعمل على دعم الرافعة. *​ 
** تتألف القاعدة الرئيسية من السارية (أو البرج) التي تمنح الرافعة وزنها. *​ 
** ترتبط بأعلى السارية وحدة الإدارة (الترس والمحرك) والتي تسمح للرافعة بالدوران. *​ 

*كما توجد ثلاثة أجزاء في أعلى وحدة الإدارة: *​ 
** ذراع الرافعة الأفقي الطويل (أو الذراع العامل) الذي يعد الجزء الذي يحمل الثقل. ويمتد الحامل المتحرك (Trolley) على طول الذراع لنقل الوزن من وإلى خارج منتصف الرافعة. *​ 
** الذراع الآلي الأفقي الأصغر الذي يحتوي على محركات الرافعة بالإضافة إلى الآلات الكهربائية وأوزان القاعدة البيتونية الكبيرة. *​ 
** مركبة العمل. *
*ويحتوي الذراع الآلي على المحرك الذي يعمل على رفع الثقل، بمشاركة الآلات الكهربائية التحكمية التي تقودها ولولب الكابلات : *​ 
*وتتمركز الآلات التي تقود وحدة الإدارة فوق وحدة (نقل الحركة الكبيرة). والآن سنعمل على استكشاف مقدار الوزن الذي تستطيع هذه الآلة حمله. *​ 

*



*​ 


*وتنقسم الرافعات البرجية الى :*​ 
*1- رافعة متحركة على قضبان .*
*2- رافعة ثابتة على قاعدة خرسانية .*
*3- رافعة متسلقة .*
*4- رافعة ذاتية التركيب "ثابتة على كواريك "Outriggers أو متحركة على قضبان . *​ 
*تتمتع الرافعة البرجية النموذجية بالخصائص التالية: *​ 
** يصل الارتفاع الأكبر غير المدعّم إلى 265 قدماً (80 م). وتستطيع الرافعة أن تصل إلى ارتفاع أعلى بكثير من هذا الرقم إذا ما تمّ ربطها بالبناء حيث يرتفع البناء حول الرافعة. *​ 
** يبلغ مقدار الوصول الأكبر إلى 230 قدماً (70 م). *​ 
** تصل قدرة الرفع الكبرى إلى 19.8 طناً (18 طناً قياسياً مترياً)، أو (300 طن ـ متر) (الطن المتري = 1 طن tonne). *​ 
** يصل وزن المقاومة إلى 20 طناً (16.3 طناً مترياً). *​ 
** يبلغ مدى الثقل الأكبر الذي تستطيع الرافعة حمله 18 طناً مترياً (39.690 باونداً)، لكنها لا تستطيع رفع مثل هذا الوزن إذا تم وضع الثقل في نهاية الذراع العامل. إذ كلما كان الثقل أقرب إلى السارية كلما غدا في مقدور الرافعة أن ترفع الوزن بصورة أمينة وهذا ما تظهره نسبة الـ 300 طن متري لك. *​ 
*فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا ما وضع العامل الميكانيكي الثقل على مسافة 30 متراً (100 قدم) من السارية، سيغدو في مقدور الرافعة رفع ثقل أقصى يصل إلى 10.1 أطنان. وتستخدم الرافعة (مفتاحي تحديد) لتأمين عدم وصول ثقل (العامل الميكانيكي) إلى ما يزيد على الثقل الأعلى للرافعة: *​ 
** يعمل مفتاح الثقل الأعلى على تفحّص سحب الكبل، كما يتأكد من عدم زيادة الوزن على 18 طناً. *​ 
** ويعمل مفتاح (لحظة الثقل) على التأكد من عدم زيادة نسبة (الطن ـ متر) الخاصة بالرافعة عندما يتم تحريك الوزن عبر ذراع الرافعة. ويستطيع تركيب الرأس (القططي) الموجود في وحدة الإدارة على قياس حجم الانهيار في ذراع الرافعة بالإضافة إلى تحسّس حالات زيادة الثقل. *​ 
*من المؤكد أنّ هذه العملية ستشكّل مشكلة كبيرة إذا ما سقطت إحدى هذه الأشياء على موقع العمل. والآن سنعمل على استكشاف الأمر الذي يبقي هذه التركيب الضخمة في مكانها. *​ 


*



*​ 


*أجزاء وتركيبات الرافعة البرجية*​ 
*تصل الرافعات البرجية في المواقع الإنشائية ضمن 10 إلى 12 عربة مقطورة ملحقة بجرّار. ويعمل الطاقم الإنشائي على استخدام رافعة متحركة من أجل تركيب الذراع والقسم الآلي. حيث يعملون على وضع هذه الأعضاء الأفقية على راسية مساحتها 40 قدماً (12 م) تتألف من راسيتين.*​ 

*وبعد ذلك تعمل الرافعة المتحركة على إضافة هذه الأوزان المعاكسة (Counterweights). ويتم العمل على رفع الراسية من هذا الأساس الصلب. وتعد الراسية تركيباً ضخماً شبكياً مثلثياً نموذجياً 10 أقدام مربعة (3.2 أمتار مربعة). *​ 
*ويعطي هذا الإنشاء المثلثي الراسية القوة اللازمة لضمان انتصابها. ولرفعها إلى أعلى ارتفاع، فإن الرافعة تنمي نفسها بإضافة قسم راسية واحد وبعد ذلك يستخدم الطاقم متسلق (Climber) ممتاز أو إطار تسلّق يتلاءم مع وحدة الإدارة وقمّة الراسية. *​ 
*وهنا شرح العملية: *
** يعلّق الطاقم وزناً على الذراع لمنح الوزن المعاكس. *​ 
** يعمل الطاقم على فصل وحدة الإدارة من قمّة السارية. وتعمل المكابس الهيدروليكية في قمّة المتسلق (Climber) على دفع وحدة الإدارة إلى الأعلى بمقدار 20 قدماً (6 م). *​ 
** يعمل عامل الرافعة على استخدام الرافعة لرفع قسم السارية لـ20 قدماً أُخرى إلى الفجوة المفتوحة من قبل إطار التساق. وعندما يتم تثبيتها في مكانها، فإنّ الرافعة ستغدو أكثر ارتفاعاً بـ20 قدماً. *​ 
*وعندما يتم الانتهاء من العمل في البناء ويحين الوقت لتفكيك الرافعة وإنزالها، يتم عكس العملية حيث يتم تفكيك السارية وبعد ذلك القطع الأصغر. *​ 
*الاحتياطات الواجب إتخاذها عند اختيار موقع تركيب الرافعة :*​ 
*1- بعيداً عن أى خطوط كهرباء سواء عالية أو أرضية وعلى الأخص خطوط الضغط العالى.*​ 
*2- بعيداً عن أى اعمال حفر قائمة أو محتملة مستقبلاً.*​ 
*3- ألا يكون هناك احتمالات حدوث تسرب للمياه لأسفل أساسات الرافعة.*​ 
*4- أن يكون موقع العمل مرئياً بالكامل للقائم بتشغيل الرافعة بدون أى عوائق.*​ 
*5- من الأهمية أنه عند اختيار مكان التركيب يجب أن يتم فى نفس الوقت دراسة كيفية فكه بعد انتهاء التنفيذ حيث يحدث أحياناً أن يتم تركيب الرافعة وبعد الانتهاء من المبنى حوله يصعب فكه بعد ذلك لتعارض عملية إنزاله مع الأبعاد الهندسية للمنشأ. *​ 
*6- أن تكون الاعمال المطلوب تنفيذها والاحمال المطلوب رفعها فى متناول ذراع الرافعة حسب الابعاد المحددة بالكتالوج الخاص الصادر من الشركة المصنعة.*​ 
*7- عند تركيب رافعة ثابتة يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات التالية :*​ 
*أ- اختيار موقع التركيب بحيث يكون قريباً جداً من المنشأ وعلى مسافة تسمح بربطه به مع مراعاة قدرة ذراع الرافعة على تغطية موقع العمل.*
*ب- يجب الأخذ فى الاعتبار ضرورة وجود ممرات كافية حول الرافعة تسمح له بحرية الدوران بدون عوائق وكذلك ممرات لدخول وخروج المعدات بالموقع المقامة فيه الرافعة لإمكان فكها ونقلها بعد انتهاء الأعمال أو فى حالة إجراء أعمال الصيانة إذا لزم الأمر.*​ 
*8- فى حالة استخدام رافعة متحركة على قضبان يجب التأكد من إستواء الأرض التى سوف تتحرك عليها الرافعة. وعدم وجود أى مرتفعات أو منخفضات بها وخلوها من أى عوائق مع تساوى منسوبى قضيبى السكة الحديد.*​ 
*9- فى حالة وجود أكثر من مبنى يراد تركيب مجموعة من الروافع البرجية بينها يجب اختيار مكان كل رافعة بحيث يغطى ذراعها معظم المبنى أو مبنيان متجاوران قدر الامكان. ويفضل استخدام الرافعة من النوع المتحرك. كما يجب أن يتم رفع أو خفض منسوب كل رافعة عن المجاورة لها حتى لا يتداخلا مع بعضهما أثناء العمل مما يؤدى .*​ 
*10- يحظر تماماً أجراء أى أعمال حفر - حتى لو تم سند جوانب الحفر – بجوار قواعد أو قضبان الروافع البرجية تحت أى ظروف.*​ 
*11- بعد التأكد من كل ما سبق يتم عمل شهادة بتحليل اجهادات التربة من أحد معامل ميكانيكا التربة المتخصصة والمعتمدة للتأكد من قدرتها على تحمل الأحمال التى ستقع عليها نتيجة للآتى:*​ 
*• الوزن الكلى للرافعة متضمناً أثقال اتزان ذراع الرافعة Counter Weight وأثقال اتزان القاعدة Balast Weight *​ 
*• التأثيرات الديناميكية الناتجة عن حركة الرافعة.*​ 
*• التأثيرات الأيروديناميكية الناتجة عن تأثير ضغط الرياح على الرافعة والاحمال.*​ 
*مخاطر تركيب الرافعات *​ 
*بعد أن قامت مديرية الصحة والسلامة الإنجليزية (HSE) بتشكيل بحث استفساري حول انهيار الهيكل العلوي من رافعة برجية كان قد تم تعليقها فوق موقع بناء بنك (HSBC) في منطقة كناري وارف البريطانية، فقد أظهر البحث أنه من الممكن بشكلٍ كبير وقوع الحوادث الضخمة خلال عمليات تركيب واستخدام هياكل التسلق الخارجية. *​ 
*وعملت (HSE) على نشر قسيمة (غير متحيزة) تتعلق بمسؤوليات الأمان الخاصة بهياكل التسلق والرافعات والتي كان لا بد من توجيهها للمشرفين على أعمال تنفيذ وتصميم المشاريع الإنشائية التي تتطلب استخدام الرافعات البرجية. *​ 
*كما عملت (HSE) على تسجيل الأخطار التي قد يتعرض لها عاملوا الرافعات خلال عمليات التركيب والتفكيك ضمن بملحق بالبحث، كما أظهرت التحقيقات والمعلومات في مناطق مختلفة من العالم أن الحوادث الكبيرة كان سببها أخطاء في تركيب وتفكيك الرافعات. *​ 
*وعلى الرغم من أن وقوع حوادث الرافعات يعد أمراً نادراً لكنه يبدو أنه من الواجب اعتبار تسلق الرافعات و(السقالات) على أنها عملية تحمل في طياتها العديد من المخاطر الكبيرة. *​ 
*لقد استندت دراسة (HSE) على ثلاثة حوادث مروعة حدثت في عام 2001 م ضمن مناطق متفرقة من العالم، أولها كان في إيطاليا وسبّب في وفاة عامل أثناء عملية تركيب لـ(قفص متسلق) في رافعة برجية، أما بالنسبة للحادث الثاني فقد وقع في أستراليا عندما قتل عامل موقع بناء عندما سقط (موازن) الرافعة عليه. *​ 
*والذي كان وزنه يبلغ 20 طناً أثناء عملية تركيب هيكل تسلق، في حين أن الحادث الثالث قد وقع في كوريا الجنوبية والذي تسبب في موت عاملي تركيب رافعات وجرح عددٍ آخر عندما انهارت رافعة برجية خلال عملية تركيب الهيكل والذي ورد عنه القليل من التفاصيل الرسمية. *​ 

*ومنذ الفترة الأخيرة من القرن الماضي أظهرت الدراسة (البحث) أن نسبة ارتفاع حوادث الرافعات قد ازدادت لتصل إلى 60 بالمئة وهو أكثر بثلاثة أضعاف مما كان يحدث خلال فترة تسعينات القرن الماضي. *​ 
*ومن المحتمل أن يكون الاستخدام المتزايد لهياكل التسلق (من أجل تركيب الرافعات البرجية) ناتجٌ عن ازدياد عمليات إنشاء المباني ذات الارتفاع الشاهق بالإضافة إلى نقصان المساحة الكافية لتركيب الرافعات البرجية بالطرق التقليدية (كاستخدام الرافعات المتحركة) ناهيك عن ازدياد ثمن الطرق البديلة. *​ 
*وترى (HSE) أن تردد استخدام هياكل التسلق يزداد بشكل دائم بالإضافة إلى ازدياد إمكانية تعرض العمال للخطر سواء أكانوا عمال تركيب أو عمال مواقع إنشائية أو الأفراد المارين بالقرب من هذه المواقع. *​ 
*لذا من الواجب على المصممين والمصنعين والمستخدمين الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الظروف التي يمكن أن تعرض الأفراد إلى الخطر بالإضافة إلى الانتباه إلى الإجراءات الملائمة للسيطرة على هذه الآلات. *​ 
*وتظهر دراسة (HSE) اهتمامها بتشجيع تطوير المعايير التقنية والكودات الخاصة بالرافعات البرجية والتي يأمل أن تقود إلى تطوير عوامل الأمان في عمليات التسلق. *​ 
*ما الذي حدث لحظة الانقلاب؟ *​ 
*أصدرت (HSE) وثيقة مراجعة عامة لحادث بنك (HSBC) في كناري وارف حيث قضى عاملا تركيب وسائق رافعة عندما انقلب وسقط القسم العلوي من رافعةٍ برجية من ارتفاع يبلغ حوالي الـ120 متراً إلى الأرض. وعلى الرغم من إقامة تحقيقٍ طويل ومعقد حول هذه الحادثة فلا يزال العامل الأساسي في هذا الأمر غير معروف. *​ 
*ووفقاً لوثيقة المراجعة العامة فقد وجد مختبر (الصحة والسلامة) أن القسم العلوي من الرافعة قد تراجع إلى الخلف بشكل كبير وهو ما ساعد بشكلٍ كبير في وقوع هذه الفاجعة. وقد اعتبر المختبر أن المصادر الرئيسية للحظات الانقلاب هي تلك التي تساهم في زيادة الثقل. *​ 
*كما تظهر الدراسة أن الضغوط التي تعرضت لها الرافعة لم يكن بمقدورها أن تؤدي إلى مثل هذه الفاجعة لو أن كل عامل كان وحده (الرياح والأخطاء البسيطة في التصميم)، ومن هنا لا بد من أن يعمل المصممون على الانتباه إلى الأخطاء البسيطة التي قد تتواجد ضمن تصاميمهم بالإضافة إلى استخدام الأجهزة الجيدة.*​ 

*يمكنك زيارة هذا اللينك*​ 
*ttp://www.muhandes.net/All/Encyclopedia.aspx?ArtID=459*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك

وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الموضوع

انا شفتة فى موضوع (الونش)) و افادنى اويي

الف شكر


----------



## sesem_m (24 أغسطس 2009)

*الرافعة البرجية*

ربنا لاتؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا​


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى
Ground source heat pump


----------



## sesem_m (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم*

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم جميعا لما فيه الخير و الرشاد


----------



## هادي اليماني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرااااااااااا


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي علي ردودكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا ووفقكم في دربكم


----------



## العراق نيو (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sesem_m (12 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## وائل عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Hossam Edin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك كثيرا


----------



## sesem_m (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## salwan (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا رائع نتمنى من المزيد


----------



## sesem_m (5 نوفمبر 2009)

استغفرالله العظيم


----------



## صدام ياسين (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا بحثت في النت طويلا عن صورة رافعة مواد انشائية تعمل بالبنزين ليست ونش وانما رافعة تحمل عربة محملة بالرمل او حصى او غيره تصنع محليا في العراق وخصوصا بالنجف فلم احصل على صورة هذه الرافعة هل ممكن ارسال الصورة على الايميل خاصتي او ارشادي الى اي لنك عن الموضوع المعني 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد مبارك يستحق الثناء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد مم (7 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sesem_m (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdelrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Hossam Edin (28 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل 
وفقك الله


----------



## سمير شربك (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## sesem_m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكام الله خيرا وبالمثل علي ردودكم ومشاركتكم
ولكم مني كل تقدير


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سليمان1 (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على الافادة يا بشمهندس


----------



## sesem_m (10 أبريل 2013)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​​


----------



## شوقي حسن (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

